# Hamm Thankyou



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Me and tony would just like to thank everyone thats booked for getting everything back to us, I have called evryone tonight with all the final details and look forward to seeing you all in a couple of weeks

There were a few i couldnt get hold of which i have left messages for so please get back and i will give you the details

Nige; Sorry mate mislaid ya number, same meeting point and we are leaving at 20.30 see you there


We have also booked up for 8 shows next year and have secured a hefty discount in the coach cost, all details will be avaliable mid December on www.coachtohamm.com, a dedicated website we are building just for the shows


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Aww you didnt phone me  

Does that mean mines not booked


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Thankyou very much for the phonecall, it was reassuring (and exciting) to know i`m really going!!!!!:2thumb:

I bet you have been on the phone all day!!:lol2:


----------



## 10371 (Jul 2, 2007)

spirit975 said:


> Thankyou very much for the phonecall, it was reassuring (and exciting) to know i`m really going!!!!!:2thumb:
> 
> Same thanks


----------



## DraigGochHerp (Jun 15, 2005)

I didn't get a call but then I recently switched my line rental back to BT and the morons gave me a new number. I have complained and tried to get my old number back but now they just ignore my e-mails. Pathetic service in my opinion.:devil:
Graham.


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Diablo said:


> Aww you didnt phone me
> 
> Does that mean mines not booked


 
Na tony said he dont want you goin now, too much gecko competition or something


Thankyou very much for the phonecall, it was reassuring (and exciting) to know i`m really going!!!!!:2thumb:

I bet you have been on the phone all day!!:lol2:


Most of he day yes, phones red hot!!


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

tut tut  lol mate. Gecko competition im going over for the **** and wine. Didn't know we were going to a reptile show.


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

DraigGochHerp said:


> I didn't get a call but then I recently switched my line rental back to BT and the morons gave me a new number. I have complained and tried to get my old number back but now they just ignore my e-mails. Pathetic service in my opinion.:devil:
> Graham.


 
Wasnt a landline number, i only have your mobile number and left a message


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Diablo said:


> tut tut  lol mate. Gecko competition im going over for the **** and wine. Didn't know we were going to a reptile show.


 
What reptile show!!


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Ahh great we still doing what tony and myself planned mate  So we are just going over for smokes and drinks then since theres no reptile show   lol

Any ideas were tony is mate if you see him let him know he has a PM lol.


----------



## charliet (Mar 24, 2007)

Cheers guys, was little suprised to get the call this eve!

Just had a look on your site, but obvioulsy not up and running yet - you say you've booked up for 8 shows next year, are you going to this one: BEE Start Page ? Called the Breeders Expo Europe, it's new, and by the sounds of it could take off due to breeders being fed up of the conditions at Hamm ...


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

charliet said:


> Cheers guys, was little suprised to get the call this eve!
> 
> Just had a look on your site, but obvioulsy not up and running yet - you say you've booked up for 8 shows next year, are you going to this one: BEE Start Page ? Called the Breeders Expo Europe, it's new, and by the sounds of it could take off due to breeders being fed up of the conditions at Hamm ...


As the post said, the site will not be live until after december hamm, we will be ding 3 hamms, snake day, 3 other dutch and barcelona


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

tarantulabarn said:


> Me and tony would just like to thank everyone thats booked for getting everything back to us, I have called evryone tonight with all the final details and look forward to seeing you all in a couple of weeks
> 
> There were a few i couldnt get hold of which i have left messages for so please get back and i will give you the details
> 
> ...


lol, i was just gonna say you didnt call me.. thats cool mate, i'll be there.


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

cornmorphs said:


> lol, i was just gonna say you didnt call me.. thats cool mate, i'll be there.


Looking forward to it, first drinks on me nige


----------



## charliet (Mar 24, 2007)

tarantulabarn said:


> As the post said, the site will not be live until after december hamm, we will be ding 3 hamms, snake day, 3 other dutch and barcelona


OK, cheers guys


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

tarantulabarn said:


> Looking forward to it, first drinks on me nige


You hear that Nige First drink is on Steve


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

yeah, Steve has already brought the bottle of euro coke to share around the coach !


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

purejurrasic said:


> yeah, Steve has already brought the bottle of euro coke to share around the coach !


lol  sound so whos bringing the whiskey


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

when are the dates for hamm? i seroiusly want to go


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

8th december mate im pretty sure its too late to sign up for the coach. But PM Purejurrasic or TarantulaBarn to find out.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Seats can be arranged, but you need to move quick, pm me or steve.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

tarantulabarn said:


> Looking forward to it, first drinks on me nige


sweet.. i'll hold ya to that :2thumb:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

YAAAAAAAAAY only 140 hours till we leave:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

WEHEY  lol cant wait im itching to go already packed my crap up ready... had it waiting friday but then realised it was next week


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Diablo said:


> WEHEY  lol cant wait im itching to go already packed my crap up ready... had it waiting friday but then realised it was next week


DOH!!:crazy::crazy:


----------



## DraigGochHerp (Jun 15, 2005)

tarantulabarn said:


> Wasnt a landline number, i only have your mobile number and left a message


pm'd you.
Graham.


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Please make a note of this number 07842 117539, this is my show number which you will need on friday if you have any problems or are running late, please also keep your mobile on so i can call you if you are late..

125 Hours till we leave
:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i still got a load of shifts to do yet lol.. not ready to count down


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

cornmorphs said:


> i still got a load of shifts to do yet lol.. not ready to count down


I am always ready to countdown

103 HOURS


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

56 Hours


----------

